# Alton Towers 12-08



## tims (Dec 29, 2008)

Good old Alton Towers my christmas treat LOL

Visit with Cobra

Well it was good to be back and cover more ground than ever(legs are killing) As Cobra says security are very on the ball here and we had many a close shave. I got to see loads of areas I had not been to in the past but its so dark that taking photos can be very hard!






The group shot, you can see from our head gear it was cold but also this provided good cover.





The control box of AIR




















These 2 photos are the Log Flume and gave some great light but we had to be very quick here as it was so in the open 









DUEL





Taken from up a roller coster, not sure what it was called.

A great night but I could not stay awake to drive home 

This is my 3rd year in a row here so if you want to view more photos there on my site.

Cheers for looking


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2008)

Excellent photos as usual, tims...I always enjoy seeing these. Nice work.


----------



## sinnerman (Dec 29, 2008)

Your last photo looks like it was taken from the lift hill of Nemisis if your wondering what its called


----------



## snoopin about (Dec 29, 2008)

Fair play boys thats a touch riiiiskae !


----------



## chase779 (Dec 29, 2008)

Already told you, but I'll tell you again. Nice one guys!


----------



## Sabtr (Dec 29, 2008)

It always makes me laugh seeing pics of this place. I don't know how you do it!

Some lovely clear shots there. Great stuff.


----------



## tims (Dec 29, 2008)

Sausage said:


> It always makes me laugh seeing pics of this place. I don't know how you do it!
> 
> Some lovely clear shots there. Great stuff.



LOL 3 year on the trot


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice work guys!


----------



## S1MON (Dec 30, 2008)

Would like to see this, but can't see any of the images?


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 30, 2008)

S1MON said:


> Would like to see this, but can't see any of the images?



Me neither now...just those pesky little red x's.


----------



## crickleymal (Dec 30, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Me neither now...just those pesky little red x's.



Ditto here. I get this at work a lot if people don't use image tags but I've never seen it on my home pc.


----------



## tims (Dec 30, 2008)

No chaps its my end and a server issue, I'm just looking at moving to another server to save some money and sort this out, please be bare with me they will be back


----------



## Shadow23 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice pics! U didnt get any of corkscrew being dismantled? Im a keen coaster freak aswell lol


----------

